# Fuel Tanks - Aluminum vs Fiberglass.



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Why do many of the microskiff companies use Aluminum fuel tanks instead of Fiberglass?
Isn’t Fiberglass more durable?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think it depend on who makes the FG tank, see Chris Morejohn's post recently about FG tanks in one of the threads discussing the crumpled deck of a chittum. I think with an aluminum tank, as long as it has been pressure tested and installed properly, you will have a much more reliable (not sure that's the appropriate characterization?) tank.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Fiberglass tanks started melting about a decade ago, when ethanol first hit the marine scene. It cost boat builders and owners a ton of money and hassle. They might have ethanol resistant glass by now, but who wants to take a chance. My 2008 HPX had a glass tank, I never had a problem and I never let ethanol near that boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My aluminum tank is 17 years old and perfect. There wouldn’t be shops that fabricate nothing but aluminum fuel tanks if they sucked.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My aluminum tank is 17 years old and perfect. There wouldn’t be shops that fabricate nothing but aluminum fuel tanks if they sucked.


My Action Craft's aluminum tank is 24 years old and still going strong.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

nothing wrong with aluminum - provided it's installed correctly along with being properly protected/coated....

I will state - fuel systems are the most overlooked maintenance item on a boat.fill,vent and feed hosing,these do not have an infinite life span.inspecting your fuel system is NEVER a bad idea...


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

Pulled out the original Fiberglass tank from my 1989 dolphin last week.(built by jack) Opened it up and inspected the inside. It's as good as new. I Thought I would have to change the tank but I'm not, It's going back in.. fiberglass tanks are easy to make and can be molded to fit where aluminum can't. I've read alot of hype about fiberglass fuel tanks in the past and I think most is just uninformed opinions. Most Gas stations use fiberglass tanks underground. I don't see those melting.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I've heard mixed reviews on coating the AL tank. Intuitively it seems like the right thing to do, but some say it doesn't help and can speed corrosion. Opinion?

I saw a Dragonfly build and the Op said they were using Stainless Steel for the fuel tank. I wonder why we don't we see more SS tanks in boats, unless it's to expensive or heavy.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don' think SS is allowed for gas per USCG regs. At least that's what it says on speedytanks website.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Fiberglass tanks started melting about a decade ago, when ethanol first hit the marine scene


There is a lot of room for debate. It's not as simple as ethanol eating up fuel tanks.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Hi guys,
This is a good thread as it’s a reality of all skiffs past and present. I will pass on here my past experiences.
From 1978 to the 90s I built 99% of my fuel tanks in the skiffs I built myself out of what at the time was a polyester resin that was very close to vynelester resin of today. I did this to get the tanks low in the skiffs-boats and because I knew I could build a very good crafted tank. In the Bahamas in the 90s it was my only option when building because it was impossible to get aluminum tanks made there then.
I have records of all my flats skiffs and all of them that have my glass tanks are still intack and using them today. This is 40 boats. 
The etanothol fuel can break down a lesser grade of polyester resin and make a goo that clogs the fuel filters.
Epoxy resin is very good for fuel tanks. All glass tanks at the time had to be built to pass a pressure test and a bunch of other Coast Guard rules which were Atainable by the simple small shop builder. 
Today with our level of Gov. trying to save everyone I would not go the Fiberglass route on my own as a production shop but would not hesitate to build my own for my own skiff if I have good Fiberglass skills....ie know how to roll out air bubbles well.
It would be more expensive to build in glass as compared to just buying a good aluminum fuel tank because of the labor time if in a production shop.
Now aluminum is a great material if it’s the right grade used, built properly and installed properly.
The key thing in any boat design is how to get to it for maintenance and at the worst removal. Look for skiffs that can remove the failed tank out of its hatch or be able to at least cut into pieces from that hatch.
All aluminum tanks in skiffs can be held in place by aluminum welded on angles and glassed in place. These angles should stick out beyond the fuel tank to lift and keep all the sides of the tank from moisture sticking to the tank sides.

Don’t buy a skiff where you can’t change out the vent hoses or any fittings with ease.
Don’t buy a skiff where water can sit around the bottom of the fuel tank and can’t be removed with ease.
Never buy boats that have their metal fuel tanks secured in place with poured foam.

At HB during my time we had one aluminum tank fail in the first month. It was the welders fault and he happily replaced it as did HB at no cost. Took it out through the bulkhead because the skiffs design at the time had no cockpit liner. Was easy to refair.
Hull #1 of Hells Bay which I built I put in a plastic tank thinking this would be the cats ass. The owner came back a month later and said the gas smell was too much. We replaced for free and that’s the only plastic tank I have ever used. 

Being a sailor and having done deliveries on yachts I have seen the nightmares of rubber bladder tanks.
To use a rubber fuel tank in a skiff the tank is designed and built with built in foam stiffeners to support the tanks when it’s empty. So they are not removable unless accessible with a sawsawl just like a metal tank.
They do not fall apart from corrosive liquids but fail from chafe. When placed in the bow of a small skiff the movement is tremendous. Where as a big extra fuel bladder on a slow moving big yacht is not such a liability and at the end of the trip you can just throw it away.

Problems I have seen in HB skiffs after my time there is seeing fuel tanks set in big globs of putty to hold in place. Stupid battery shelf’s glassed in front of the fuel tank with no bilge drainage holes to remove the water away from the fuel tank.
The present day tanks can on some models of skiffs take an hour just to remove the gas fill with a contortionist.BS 

A broken fuel tank in a skiff will not EVER cause your hull to post cure like the pictures of this past week I posted. Post curing is caused at that level when building. Slight post curing can come years later in the sun light heat. But not like that. That happens within a few hours of layup. The skiff was painted and sold in this state. The original owner sold the boat because he could not get it to stop sinking. The present owners acquired this and another sister skiff in an estate sale where when the property was bought the skiffs came along with it.That skiffs fuel tank is still intact as is its sister skiff. My job on that skiff was to modify the stern well to be able to get at the stern Baitwell drain because it was inaccessible and the skiff was continually sinking - leaking from the stern. Problem fixed, along with 6 other skiffs of the same design.

When leaking The fuel will seep into all little voids and it will take a while for the fuel to evaporate. If using ethanol it could melt or compromise the core it reaches if it’s a cored hull and has air in its laminations.
This is not the end of the skiff. Just get the fuel out, set up fans and let her breath for a few days. Then wash out the insides with a good detergent. Start over with a better tank.

Stainless steel to me is too heavy, too brittle and too prone to seam rusting in a very wet inviroment of small boats. Plus expense. But let me hear your thoughts please.


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey Chris if you were to build a fiberglass tank for your personal boat what kind of resin would you use??


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> Hey Chris if you were to build a fiberglass tank for your personal boat what kind of resin would you use??


"Epoxy resin is very good for fuel tanks."


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> Hey Chris if you were to build a fiberglass tank for your personal boat what kind of resin would you use??


Vynelester resin or if the tank is separate from the hull Epoxy resin.
Epoxy resin does not stick to Polyester resins as well as they claim. So I do not like secondary bonds with epoxy. That is you have a polyester hull and you want to glass onto it using epoxy. It will look and feel bonded but from my experience the bond will fail over time. 
My rule is polyester and epoxy shall never meet.
The key thing in building glass fuel tanks is the bottom part must be all one piece if possible. The lid has to be bonded very well..... that is glassed on perfectly. 
All the vent, fills, pickups can be taped into the lid with bronze fittings. 
You can then tab...glass the tank in place.
I built many tanks using the hull sides but you really have to know what you are doing at this level.
I have also built many 500-800 gal fiberglass tanks from sheets that are still in use today in the Bahamas fishing fleets.
It’s all doable.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Design the skiff fuel tank compartment that is difficult for water to get in and where salt water can not stand on the tank top or bottom. Also if water ever gets to the tank have a fuel tank compartment drain so you can flush with fresh water and dry. Don't put wet gear in your fuel tank compartment. I have replaced a few twenty year old Boston Whaler tanks that were foamed in. Salt water was able to get to the tanks because the caulk on the deck was not maintained.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My aluminum tank is 17 years old and perfect. There wouldn’t be shops that fabricate nothing but aluminum fuel tanks if they sucked.


I don't know about your year model but lots of Maverick HPX tanks were fiberglass with an aluminum inspection plate and only the aluminum showed through the decking. Maverick had enough fiberglass tank failures they had (or may still have?) a replacement program in place.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> "Epoxy resin is very good for fuel tanks."


Not just any epoxy resin. You have to use the chemical/fuel resistant epoxy. Different stuff!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Vynelester resin or if the tank is separate from the hull Epoxy resin.
> Epoxy resin does not stick to Polyester resins as well as they claim. So I do not like secondary bonds with epoxy. That is you have a polyester hull and you want to glass onto it using epoxy. It will look and feel bonded but from my experience the bond will fail over time.
> My rule is polyester and epoxy shall never meet.
> The key thing in building glass fuel tanks is the bottom part must be all one piece if possible. The lid has to be bonded very well..... that is glassed on perfectly.
> ...


I thought that fuel tanks have to be separated from the hull anyways (2" min), so the tank can't be bonded to the poly/ISO/vinylester hull anyway (or vise versa).


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Not just any epoxy resin. You have to use the chemical/fuel resistant epoxy. Different stuff!


What exactly is "Chemical/Fuel resistant Epoxy"? is it any different than regular epoxy? Does it have a name? have you used the stuff? where did you buy it? Do you know for a fact that this stuff exist or are you just throwing it out there cause it sounds good? would you make the entire tank with it or just coat the inside? Please be specific so we understand.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> What exactly is "Chemical/Fuel resistant Epoxy"?


Polyepoxide. Also known as basic bitch epoxy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EvanHammer said:


> I don't know about your year model but lots of Maverick HPX tanks were fiberglass with an aluminum inspection plate and only the aluminum showed through the decking. Maverick had enough fiberglass tank failures they had (or may still have?) a replacement program in place.


Nope, straight aluminum!


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for your responses guys. Keep them coming. It’s definitely an interesting topic.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

stainless is not a material for fuel tanks - welds have a huge fail rate,the stainless is brittle,and crevice corrosion - do not use stainless !

aluminum tanks should not be set so they're sitting on a flat surface - starboard strips,these are an excellent choice.NO foamed in tanks ! tanks should be held in place with either starboard chocks,or welded flanges,screwed into stringers/tank well areas.the aluminum should be cleand,scuff sanded,cleaned again,followed by a chemical etch prime - then coating in either interprotect 2000e,or coal tar epoxy NOTHING else !


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> What exactly is "Chemical/Fuel resistant Epoxy"? is it any different than regular epoxy? Does it have a name? have you used the stuff? where did you buy it? Do you know for a fact that this stuff exist or are you just throwing it out there cause it sounds good? would you make the entire tank with it or just coat the inside? Please be specific so we understand.


Yes, it's real stuff? Look it up. It's mostly used for commercial applications (like industrial fuel tank lining) because most people and boat mfg's are not aware of it. They make it in smaller quantities. I have a project coming up where I'm going to make the entire tank out of it with glass cloth.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nope, straight aluminum!
> View attachment 18218


Should be a manufacture tag date and capacity on the tank somewhere.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Should be a manufacture tag date and capacity on the tank somewhere.


I’ll check it out tomorrow. I know it’s 18 gallons and my boat is a 2001 and I have reciepts and a detailed list of any and all modifications done by the previous owner. He was meticulous to say the least.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll check it out tomorrow. I know it’s 18 gallons and my boat is a 2001 and I have reciepts and a detailed list of any and all modifications done by the previous owner. He was meticulous to say the least.


The fiberglass tanks they put in HPX-Ts were 18 gallons and they used replacement aluminum tanks that were ~15 gallons so they would fit through the hatch. 

You're lucky you have an aluminum tank because it was a royal PITA cutting the old fiberglass tank out of the front hatch!


----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

_I've already looked it up and have'nt found any kind of "Special Epoxy". I just want you to explain . ITS CALLED EXPLANATORY POWER... The ability to explain your idea or opinion. If you cant explain then your just blowing smoke here....The fact that your behind a made up name on a website does'nt mean you should come on here and just blurt out a bunch of crap. Im all for a funny post "a la rag on George from Chittum" but some times the thread is a little more serious and we would like some helpful info not "Special Epoxy"...My 5 year old can give me a better explanation than that. Dont take it personally, this is real world. If you have something good to contribute then thank you but otherwise read, learn and please resist the temptation to recommend USELESS INFO......just saying_


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Good grief man, are you feeling alright?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## WhenSkiffsFly (Nov 1, 2017)

Feeling better..Thanks for asking


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a 2008 Maverick HPXT with a glass tank. We only use gas with ethanol. No issues so far.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

@WhenSkiffsFly Everyone on this board knows Ted (aka @Backwater ) he usually signs his full name to posts especially the fly fishing section. I don't think he has ever "tried to hide behind a forum handle." You on the other hand appear to have a total of 6posts; it would serve you well to approach new people a little differently...

Nutracid and Novalac are two examples of highly chemically resistant epoxy coatings that can withstand solvents and acids much better than standard marine laminating epoxies. Found that info thru the magic of the googles! I bet your 5 year old prob knew that too


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

yobata said:


> @WhenSkiffsFly Everyone on this board knows Ted (aka @Backwater ) he usually signs his full name to posts especially the fly fishing section. I don't think he has ever "tried to hide behind a forum handle." You on the other hand appear to have a total of 6posts; it would serve you well to approach new people a little differently...
> 
> Nutracid and Novalac are two examples of highly chemically resistant epoxy coatings that can withstand solvents and acids much better than standard marine laminating epoxies. Found that info thru the magic of the googles! I bet your 5 year old prob knew that too





let's skip the drama and stick to the subject - how's that ?

forums like these,they're often filled with "know it alls",with little experience - these people provide amuzement for others...

again,save the drama !


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As stated there are a few different kinds of chemical resistant resin systems. I was looking into them a while back to make my own fuel tank. From my understanding they are not for laminating. These are thicker coating systems like coal tar epoxy so they won't properly wet out the cloth. 

If anyone finds an E10 approved resin that is actually for laminating and not just coating, please post up the info.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

WhenSkiffsFly said:


> _I've already looked it up and have'nt found any kind of "Special Epoxy". I just want you to explain . ITS CALLED EXPLANATORY POWER... The ability to explain your idea or opinion. If you cant explain then your just blowing smoke here....The fact that your behind a made up name on a website does'nt mean you should come on here and just blurt out a bunch of crap. Im all for a funny post "a la rag on George from Chittum" but some times the thread is a little more serious and we would like some helpful info not "Special Epoxy"...My 5 year old can give me a better explanation than that. Dont take it personally, this is real world. If you have something good to contribute then thank you but otherwise read, learn and please resist the temptation to recommend USELESS INFO......just saying_


ROFLMAO!!!! I love the fact that you have taken what I said and a light just went off in your pea brain! I also love the fact that that you just came up with this alias and are trying to call me out so I'll defend myself just so you can get a quick and easy link to the stuff! Yet again, you create another alias to run your mouth! You and your other 2 personalities here on this site.... Piss off!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backwater said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! I love the fact that you have taken what I said and a light just went off in your pea brain! I also love the fact that that you just came up with this alias and are trying to call me out and defend myself just so you can get a quick and easy link to the stuff! Yet again, you create another alias to run your mouth! You and your other 2 personalities here on this board.... Piss off!


What are his other burn handles? I think we can fix little miss priss right up.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Backwater said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! I love the fact that you have taken what I said and a light just went off in your pea brain! I also love the fact that that you just came up with this alias and are trying to call me out so I'll defend myself just so you can get a quick and easy link to the stuff! Yet again, you create another alias to run your mouth! You and your other 2 personalities here on this site.... Piss off!




you sure enjoy starting drama,don't you ? 

you're the same guy,i had to report for sending me weird private messages - would you like me to post them ??

now - I clearly typed the following :

"let's skip the drama and stick to the subject - how's that ?

forums like these,they're often filled with "know it alls",with little experience - these people provide amuzement for others...

again,save the drama "


let it go ! why argue on the internet - it only proves both of you are jackass'


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

predacious said:


> you sure enjoy starting drama,don't you ?
> 
> you're the same guy,i had to report for sending me weird private messages - would you like me to post them ??
> 
> ...


and.... Alias #2 defends alias #3!

That's good!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Backwater said:


> and.... Alias #2 defends alias #3!
> 
> That's good!



im not an alias,for anyone you psychopath

I just messaged you my name and number

you can apologize now !


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How can he be an alias when one of them uses capital letters and punctuation and the other does not? 

My favorite is the no space after a comma, but a space before a period or exclamation point.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

there's seriously something wrong with that "backwater" guy ! there's someone with a whole host of mental problems

should ban that psychopath


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

predacious said:


> im not an alias,for anyone you psychopath
> 
> I just messaged you my name and number
> 
> you can apologize now !


a google voice ph # is easy to acquire!

Piss off, you're annoying! Funny how #1 wouldn't show cause he actually has a reputation to uphold (I actually like him better! Ha!) Lay off the sauce and go to bed!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

predacious said:


> there's seriously something wrong with that "backwater" guy ! there's someone with a whole host of mental problems
> 
> should ban that psychopath


LOL


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Should be a manufacture tag date and capacity on the tank somewhere.


It’s an ‘00 and my hull is an ‘01 so I think it’s original. No documents from the guy I bought it from stating otherwise.
TNT was/is a shop that did some of Maverick’s rigging I believe. I called Skip about hatch gasket and some other rigging related stuff and he told me to call TNT Boatworks.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Backwater said:


> a google voice ph # is easy to acquire!
> 
> Piss off, you're annoying! Funny how #1 wouldn't show cause he actually has a reputation to uphold (I actually like him better! Ha!) Lay off the sauce and go to bed!



not a google number - it's my cell

I think you're off your meds again


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> How can he be an alias when one of them uses capital letters and punctuation and the other does not?
> 
> My favorite is the no space after a comma, but a space before a period or exclamation point.


Check the 2 avatar pics with the meme letters going off the pic frame. Both are about the same age and basically the same area. That side of his personality popped up when a thread conversation wasn't going his way. He drank a few too many and his alter ego popped up as #2 alias so he can flame me and a few others and so he didn't have to ruin his long standing name as a well known member here on microskiff.

*predacious*

Also found in: Thesaurus, Legal, Encyclopedia.
*pre·da·cious* (prĭ-dā′shəs)
_adj._
*1. *Living by seizing or taking prey; predatory.
*2. *Given to victimizing, plundering, or destroying for one's own gain.
[From Latin praedārī, _to plunder_; see *predatory*.]



His original alias is actually a halfway decent guy, believe it or not.

Sorry guys for the dirt!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

you make me laugh !


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

O


predacious said:


> not a google number - it's my cell
> 
> I think you're off your meds again


Oooo that hurt! Wait, I don't even take aspirin! 


Shhhh.... go to sleep..... go to sleep..... It'll be all right in the morning and you wouldn't remember any of this!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Backwater said:


> O
> 
> Oooo that hurt! Wait, I don't even take aspirin!



i'm sure you take a lot more than just aspirin


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

predacious said:


> i'm sure you take a lot more than just aspirin


LOL.... Not even aspirin.

Quite a few guys here actually know me personally! Nobody knows you! Lol oh but they know #1! 

Now go to sleep and I recommend bloody mary for you in the morning and some shades!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol, #1 is currently on the prowl but dares not pop on this thread for fear of being identified. Lol


----------

